# Chat européen



## Alainphotocanon (May 2, 2017)

Mon chat de 9 mois​
​


----------



## AlanF (May 2, 2017)

What a let down. I thought it would be a discussion thread on European photography. I suppose one man's chat is another man's pussy.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 2, 2017)

Well. Here's a South American cat.
Here they speak with an accent that sounds: Miaaaauuuu.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 3, 2017)

Alainphotocanon said:


> Mon chat de 9 mois​
> ​


Since Canonrumors is a site written in English (although it is based in Canada), it is a good practice for all users to always post in the English language. I do not write English very well myself, so I use the Google translator before posting anything on Canonrumors.


----------



## YuengLinger (May 3, 2017)

Cat pictures are dull in any language. Hissssss.


----------



## Alainphotocanon (May 3, 2017)

Merci de m'avoir indiqué le pays ou se situe le forum; comme je suis en France , pour la traduction dans le forum tout se fait automatiquement sans que j'ai demandé quoi que soit , j'espère qu'il en est ainsi pour vous ; je pense que dans ce forum il va être intéressent de voir des photos du monde entier .


----------



## Alainphotocanon (May 3, 2017)

AlanF said:


> What a let down. I thought it would be a discussion thread on European photography. I suppose one man's chat is another man's pussy.



Je ne comprend pas le sens de votre phrase !


----------



## Maiaibing (May 3, 2017)

Alainphotocanon said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > What a let down. I thought it would be a discussion thread on European photography. I suppose one man's chat is another man's pussy.
> ...


Love how that google-translates into French...


----------



## Click (May 3, 2017)

;D ;D ;D


----------



## Alainphotocanon (May 3, 2017)

la traduction n'est pas à 100% mais je comprend bien les messages !
il y a parfois quelques mots qui ne sont pas appropriés mais dans l"ensemble c'est bien !
pour info du décalage horaire à l'heure ou j'écris ce message , il est 18h50mn !


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 3, 2017)

Alainphotocanon said:


> la traduction n'est pas à 100% mais je comprend bien les messages !
> il y a parfois quelques mots qui ne sont pas appropriés mais dans l"ensemble c'est bien !
> pour info du décalage horaire à l'heure ou j'écris ce message , il est 18h50mn !


You must translate to English BEFORE you post here.


----------



## Alainphotocanon (May 3, 2017)

Answer for English translation, tell me if it works
thank you


----------



## AlanF (May 3, 2017)

Alainphotocanon said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > What a let down. I thought it would be a discussion thread on European photography. I suppose one man's chat is another man's pussy.
> ...



Cher Alain
"Chat" en anglais signifie "conversation". Je pensais que vous étiez en train de commencer une conversation. "Chat" en français se traduit par "cat" en anglais. "Pussy" est l'argot pour un chat en anglais britannique. M. Trump utilise le mot pussy en anglais américain pour signifier quelque chose de différent. En anglais, nous appelons ce type de plaisanterie un «double-entendre».
Cordialement.
AlainF


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 3, 2017)

Alainphotocanon said:


> Answer for English translation, tell me if it works
> thank you


Yes, now your post is understandable to Canonrumors users.


----------



## Alainphotocanon (May 4, 2017)

Thank you for telling me I will now know how to send pictures;


----------

